# Most people have dogs..



## AneesasMuse (Jun 19, 2007)

We have a pigeon underneath our kitchen table... waiting for someone to sneak him a piece of buttermilk pancake.  










I pinched off a tiny little piece and tossed it to WoHi.. who was patiently at my feet. My hubby was talking about something important to him and I was trying to pay attention... really, I was... but then we both heard: "Dink! dink!.. dink!! dink! dink!!"  

It's official.. everyone here likes my pancakes (even without syrup) 

..and...

WoHi has made himself right at home!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

This made me smile, Funny story and WoHi looks loverly!
I'm just wondering what his name means or where it came from?


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 19, 2007)

Hehehe.. 

WoHi means "pigeon" in Cherokee language and I figured he needed a generic name at the time we discovered each other (I was trying desperately to keep a distance since he would likely not be staying here.... boy! was I ever wrong  )

It is yet to be discovered if he's actually a "he" or a "she", though.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the picture.

I think WoHi is a beautiful name quite appropriate.

I hope he is not getting in a bad habit, or you will have to call him "butterball"


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Hmmm Interesting.
Why Cherokee?


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, Treesa... I am already wondering about WoHi's love for food. He can really put down the seeds, so table begging will not be allowed too often and "treats" will definitely be _earned_. I just want him to see the "big scarey spider" as a source of something yummy, and not his personal pecking toy right now. 

Becca.. I have been learning bits and pieces of my ancestral language for a couple years or so. I have a few other critters here with Cherokee names, as well. It helps to immerse yourself in a language when trying to learn it  (I guess I'm just sentimental... my great-grandmother is gone now and she was my last link to anyone that really relished our ancestry... sadly.. so I've tried to hold onto and pass down a lot of stuff on my own)

~Aminah


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AneesasMuse said:


> Thanks, Treesa... I am already wondering about WoHi's love for food. He can really put down the seeds, so table begging will not be allowed too often and "treats" will definitely be _earned_. I just want him to see the "big scarey spider" as a source of something yummy, and not his personal pecking toy right now.
> 
> Becca.. I have been learning bits and pieces of my ancestral language for a couple years or so. I have a few other critters here with Cherokee names, as well. It helps to immerse yourself in a language when trying to learn it  (I guess I'm just sentimental... my great-grandmother is gone now and she was my last link to anyone that really relished our ancestry... sadly.. so I've tried to hold onto and pass down a lot of stuff on my own)
> 
> ~Aminah


What a wonderful "gift" to your great-grandmother, Aminah!

I love WoHi's name! Whether male or female, WoHi is gonna have the GOOD LIFE!

Please keep us updated and thank you for posting about your ancestry. Few are so fortunate!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you, Shi 

Did you have to use any bribery to get Mr. Squeaks to settle down and begin to like you? I mean, I think WoHi likes me just fine... just not the "5 legged spider" that has to reach in his "area" 

I do have a Tarantula puppet around here someplace... don't ask.. and I guess I could try to deter him with that. Maybe he'll understand what a REAL spider looks like and learn to accept the "bald" one eventually?  

I'm just being silly... he's only been home 2 days and he needs plenty more time to settle in, I'm sure. I am open to suggestions, though... seriously.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He will adjust in time and I am sure he likes you. With the "spifer" there is a problem. Even my tamest birds will attack the monster after all those years.

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

And what a cute and plump pigeon it is! I almost want to squeeze it.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

WoHi is beautiful and I love his name!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Isn't the name "Cherokee" kind of a mispronunciation of the real tribal name? Seems like it's really "Tsa La Gi" and sounds something like "Tchuh-Lay'-Gee"...

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is so cute, what my bf calls an "awww picture".  I think it's great that you honor your ancestry in your life, and in such a special way.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 19, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Isn't the name "Cherokee" kind of a mispronunciation of the real tribal name? Seems like it's really "Tsa La Gi" and sounds something like "Tchuh-Lay'-Gee"...
> 
> Pidgey


Precisely! 

Thanks Everyone!! I won't be able to show this to our WoHi buddy though... we don't want his head to match his belly (umm.. crop)


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I loved your post!!!! What a great looking bird Too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*SIGH* well, Aminah, I'm afraid that with Squeaks...well, not to discourage you, BUT, he only loves me when he's in "mate" mode. After going into "daddy" mode, sitting on his egg in his basket with his shredded paper nest material that *I* give him, all bets are off!

I suffer growls, beak strikes, wing fu and pijie cussin' like you wouldn't believe! AND, any cat who gets too close suffers the same fate! 

When I just pick him up IN his basket to put him home if I'm going out or for the night, he has a FIT! I have to distract the BEAK strikes and grabs as I place his basket home! 

Unfortunately, the "mate" mode lasts only a short time. He wants lovin' 24/7 and will sit and moan if he doesn't get his just due. He follows me everyhwere and I'm doing 52 pijie poop pickup exercises all day! Spoiled rotten bird!

And so goes life with fur and feathers and a pigeon with ATTITUDE!

Would I trade him? HECK NO! 

Shi


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 19, 2007)

I laughed aloud at your post... somewhat of a nervous laugh, at that. 

You don't suppose Mr. Squeaks has been using the phone to call here and talk with Mr. WoHi when I'm not looking, do ya? 


Hopefully, WoHi can be won over... if not, he'll still be SPOILED ROTTEN!



Boni Birds, thank you


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like WoHi is feeling right at home under the kitchen table.....might in 
fact be a pigeon's dream/fantasy when you think of it 

Glad to know that everything is working out well, loved the pic.

fp


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Very CUTE picture  .

I also like the name and the post.

Thanks for sharing,
Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AneesasMuse said:


> I laughed aloud at your post... somewhat of a nervous laugh, at that.
> 
> You don't suppose Mr. Squeaks has been using the phone to call here and talk with Mr. WoHi when I'm not looking, do ya?
> 
> ...


Hi Aminah...

Awhile back, some of the members and I got involved with our pijies becoming "Super Power Pigeons' (SPPs). The idea was that these "special" pijies, of which Squeaks was one, were to fight evil against pigeons when and wherever found. Some of our members had quite wonderful imaginations. Alvin (from Ireland) posted some stories for a time.

My point in mentioning this is your question about Squeaks contacting WoHi by phone. Actually, SPPs can travel in the blink of an eye through, what I have named, "seed holes" (a.k.a. black holes to humans). Soooo, I would NOT be surprised if Squeaks HAS talked to WoHi! I never know, sometimes, what he might be up to! The Flight Suit he wears in his Avatar, also doubles as a "cape" and he is Feather's (she who has the WonderWoman Avatar) right hand pigeon and helps her fight pijie injustice in times of need.

As you can see, being on "permanent vacation" (retired) gives me time to use my vivid imagination! Squeaks would be more than happy to have WoHi become an SPP and train him too! I have only touched the tip of the iceberg, so to speak!  

WoHi sounds like he's going to be quite the personality pij and we are looking forward to hearing about his new adventures! I am SURE he has some GREAT ideas for YOUR training too!  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------

